# Bolton threatens Iran.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Who's more of a war criminal Bolton, or Iran?

I'd tend to go more along the lines of Bolton.

John Bolton warns Iran 'there will be hell to pay' if aggression continues: 'We will come after you'

*John Bolton warns Iran 'there will be hell to pay' if aggression continues: 'We will come after you'*





By Gregg Re | Fox News

Facebook

Twitter

Flipboard

Comments

Print

Email
close
*Bolton speaks at United Against Nuclear Iran annual summit*

National Security Adviser John Bolton delivered a no-holds-barred warning to Iran at a major summit in New York on Tuesday, telling the regime in a fiery speech that "we are watching, and we will come after you" and that there will be "hell to pay" if it continues on its current course.

Bolton's saber-rattling remarks came hours after President Trump, in his own dramatic address to the U.N. General Assembly, called on "all nations to isolate Iran's regime as long as its aggression continues."

Tensions have dramatically escalated in recent weeks between Iran and the U.S., as well as its regional allies. Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has claimed that an attack Saturday at an Iranian military parade, which left dozens of Iranian military personnel dead, was carried out by militants trained by Israel and the Gulf states, and supported by the U.S.

"If you cross us, our allies, or our partners ... yes, there will indeed be hell to pay."

- National Security Adviser John Bolton
American officials have denied having played any role.

On Tuesday, a threatening video showing a simulated Iranian ballistic missile strike on Israel and Saudi Arabia was posted to the Twitter account of the semiofficial state Fars News Agency, before it was quickly deleted.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Who's more of a war criminal Bolton, or Iran?
> 
> I'd tend to go more along the lines of Bolton.
> 
> ...



* Who's more of a war criminal Bolton, or Iran?*

Iran.


----------



## miketx (Sep 25, 2018)

Bomb the shit out of Iran.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 25, 2018)

Bolton, it was always the plan to do war on Iran to make Israel and Saudi Arabia happy.  He has been in contact with MEK, they use to be a terror group and now want to do a coup in Iran..

He is a neocon.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 25, 2018)

Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Who's more of a war criminal Bolton, or Iran?
> ...



How do you figure that one?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bolton, it was always the plan to do war on Iran to make Israel and Saudi Arabia happy.  He has been in contact with MEK, they use to be a terror group and now want to do a coup in Iran..
> 
> He is a neocon.



I made it into a poll.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?



I can't blame people for criticizing America, or Iran.

But, I think it's clear who's got the history of being the lesser of two evils here.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Who's more of a war criminal Bolton, or Iran?
> 
> I'd tend to go more along the lines of Bolton.
> 
> ...


Got a Jew up your ass?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Who's more of a war criminal Bolton, or Iran?
> ...



What do Jews have to do with Bolton vs Iran?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?
> ...



Yeah Iran being the world leader in support of terrorism speaks volumes, they are chickenshits they use proxies


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Please, terrorism is small fries, compared to the all those who died thanks to the W Bush admin's war in Iraq, which this W Bush admin included Bolton in it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bolton, it was always the plan to do war on Iran to make Israel and Saudi Arabia happy.  He has been in contact with MEK, they use to be a terror group and now want to do a coup in Iran..
> 
> He is a neocon.



A coup in Iran would be awesome!!

Those mullahs should all hang.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Because Iran is the largest state sponsor of terrorism in the world.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The U.S.A in wars has killed 15 - 30 million since WW2, and  how about Iran?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Saddam should have cooperated....he chose not to and a coalition from around the world chose to make him go


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The only Mid-East rogue state which doesn't cooperate which has Nukes has been Israel, rather than Iraq, or Iran.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Let that be a warning that it's dangerous to get into wars with the US.

Just for fun, provide a source for those numbers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



EXCLUSIVE: US has killed over 20 million in 37 countries since end of World War II - Prof. Galtung - Daily Post Nigeria

https://www.globalresearch.ca/us-ha...-37-victim-nations-since-world-war-ii/5492051


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I hope Trump has your IP address.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's your proof from assnine links?

Do you even bother to read them polack..


From one of the links ..



_The causes of wars are complex. In some instances nations other than the U.S. may have been responsible for more deaths, but if the involvement of our nation appeared to have been a necessary cause of a war or conflict it was considered responsible for the deaths in it. 
_


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2018)

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Shhhh...
It took Shit4Brains hours to find that Link.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



*This study reveals that U.S. military forces were directly responsible for about 10 to 15 million deaths during the Korean and Vietnam Wars and the two Iraq Wars. The Korean War also includes Chinese deaths while the Vietnam War also includes fatalities in Cambodia and Laos.*

I'll bet Korea and Vietnam don't try any more shit, eh? 

*The American public probably is not aware of these numbers and knows even less about the proxy wars for which the United States is also responsible.*

Damn America, winning the Cold War and stuff.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 25, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?


Because the left wants to see America go the way of the Dodo bird,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



For the most part the U.S.A has been over-kill, and has caused an unnecessary amount of war, and deaths.

W. Bush's war in Iraq was imparticularly a mistake, not just because of it's deaths of American service-man, and Iraqi service-man, and Iraqi civilians too, but because now Iran has increased it's influences into Iraq.

I'm not surprised at all, most Americans come from the origins of the two most aggressive European nations of Germany, and Britain.

It's no wonder why they love the power of looting, and shooting.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What a small government Conservative you are, thinking Trump should monitor to me for stating the truth?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?
> ...



Real Right-Wingers aren't particularly thrilled with the U.S.A, either.

Considering the U.S.A is the #1 most diverse, and multicultural of the White nations, and the U.S.A has a lot of abortion, Gay marriage, and all other kind of junk.

Then there's the U.S.A being the center of the Liberal, and degenerate World's  film industry, called Hollywood.

Don't get me started on how the U.S.A melting pot, starts causing everybody's heritage to disappear, in favor of the American banner of Capitalist junk like Walmart, McDonald's, Papa John's, Home Depot etc. etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Don't worry the U.S.A Capitalists are making their Capitalist goods in semi-Communist Vietnam today.

When did Vietnam f*ck with America the first time?

If anything Vietnam was more f*cked with by both  America - France, and China - Soviets as a sort of proxy war.


----------



## 8236 (Sep 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


"Chickenshits they use proxies"? 

Hmmm, now which country does that remind me of...


----------



## 8236 (Sep 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?


Because it is as old, tired and meaningless as American patriots chanting "Freedom!"


----------



## fncceo (Sep 26, 2018)

Penelope said:


> He is a neocon.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

8236 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The U.S.A has used a lot more proxies than Iran, actually.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



No its Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 26, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Are you suggesting the FBI and Trump Admin should monitor us, everyone?


----------



## 8236 (Sep 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 8236 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Exactly. That's what I meant. It has also been pretty good at terrorising in the past. And it managed to do that all by itself - it didn't need to "support" anyone.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 26, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Mossad has your IP address.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Classic confused small government Republican, for small government when it comes to saving Americans from dying from poverty, or dying from lack of healthcare, but then supports massive government when it comes to the most harmful aspects like monitoring free speech, pro-War, or for massive military power.

No wonder why not just Democrats, but most of the World thinks of Republicans as delusional, and retarded.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's a toss-up, but it's truly certain that the terrorists against America have been more Saudi + Gulf Arab states in origins, and funding than Iran, who Iran's terrorists have been more against Israel.

Like a typical vassal state of Israel, of course the U.S.A puts Israel's interests before American ones.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2018)

see the difference , according to the lefties the assembled world supposedly laughs at the TRUMP just yesterday .    Go one day forward and TRUMP tells the world that he MIGHT kick their azzes starting with 'iran' .


----------



## Penelope (Sep 26, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't care, Mossad may of taken the twin towers down but as long as I have free speech I'm going to use it before Trump takes it away.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 26, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?



That was a different guy, just like Trump is not Obama.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Shot across the bow....but when Iran shouts death to America it's crickets from the left....why?
> ...



Wasn't that Iranian leader Ahmadinejad of Iran they hated so much, perhaps of a Jewish background, anyways?

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 26, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Like I said, to be a leftist requires mental illness.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You really do miss the USSR


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 26, 2018)

pismoe said:


> see the difference , according to the lefties the assembled world supposedly laughs at the TRUMP just yesterday .    Go one day forward and TRUMP tells the world that he MIGHT kick their azzes starting with 'iran' .


The Left can’t keep their delusional stories straight.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


All of those points are Liberal Democrat's shortcomings.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The Soviet Union not only had almost no immigrant issues, it solved diversity in Poland by shipping Germans, and Ukrianians out of Polish soil to prevent Balkanized conflict.

Capitalism might be richer, but socially they're far-Left, Liberal kooks even compared to Soviets.

Fascism is the only real answer, especially Polish Fascist Roman Dmowski.


----------

